# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Mendimi demokratik në vitet '30

## erzeni

nga gazeta55
.............................

Interviste me Z.Ndriçim Kulla.

Ndriçim Kulla është lindur në Delvinë. Ka mbaruar shkollën e
lartë, Universitetin e Tiranës (dega gjuhë letërsi shqipe). Ka
ushtruar profesione të ndryshme,puntor ne minieren e Valiasit
ne Tirane rreth shtate vjet me radhe, mësues në shkollën e
mesme të përgjithshme, gazetar, pedagog në Akademinë e Arteve,
dhe botues privat. Aktualisht ështe drejtor i shtëpisë botuese
Phoenix.      Është aktivist aktiv  i opinionit publi. Ka
botuar këto libra: "Me zemër të hapur"vëllime me vjersha,"Shi
i egër" vëllime me tregime dhe novela, "Drithije
shqiptaro-greke"liber me shqyrtime politiko-historike
"Neoshqiptarizma një model i braktisur" libër me shqyrtime
politiko-shoqërore. Ka mbledhur dhe strukturuar për botim
"Mision shek XX-të" të Tajar Zavalanit ,"Në udhën e
shqiptarizmës" të Vangjel Koçës dhe ka në proces shtypi"
Oriental a ksidental të Krist Malokut. Ka ideuar dhe drejtuar
kolonën e njohur të "Mendimit shqiptar" në shtëpinë botuese
Phoenix të cilën po e vazhdon më tej me të tjera vepra të reja
të pa njohura.

          Përshëndetje Ndriçim Kulla


1. Zoti Kulla shtëpia botuese "Phoenix" kryetar i së cilës
jeni ju, ka botuar një bibliotekë interesante me titullin
"Mendimi Shqiptar", me veprat e Vangjel Koçës, Tajar
Zavalanit, Anton Harapit, Mehdi Frashërit dhe plejadës së
autorëve të viteve '30. Si i hytë kësaj pune të mundimshme,
duke pasur parasysh se trashëgimia e neoshqiptaristëve gjatë
komunizmit, ishte synuar të shkatërrohej krejtësisht?
- Që të jem i sinqertë kur nisa aktivitetin e botuesit privat
në planet e mia të botimit nuk e kisha parashikuar botimin e
mendimtarëve shqiptar të viteve '30-të sepse brezi im nuk
kishte rënë në kontakte me këtë mendim. Propaganda komuniste
disa prej këtyre emrave i kishte përgojuar politikisht, por
çensura e rreptë e kishte ndaluar plotësisht botimin e veprave
të tyre në mënyrë që të mos kishe mundësi të ballafaqoheshe me
vlerat e tyre të vërteta. Dhe ngacmimi për t'iu përkushtuar
botimit të tyre, disa prej të cilave nuk u kisha dëgjuar as
emrin lindi krejt rastësisht ndërsa unë për interesat e mia
studimore, kumtoja shtypin periodik të viteve 1920-1943 në
Bibliotekën Kombëtare në Tiranë.
Më tërhoqën vëmendjen emra të njohur e të panjohur të cilët
dalloheshin për kulturën e tyre të lartë, dhe vizionet e qarta
që kishin dhënë që atëherë për të ardhmen e vendit dhe
gradualisht duke lexuar konstatova me habi se problemet tona
shqiptare të sotmet janë trajtuar prej tyre në disa drejtime
ndoshta edhe më kthjelltë se sot. Prandaj mendova se këto
personalitete të shquara aq pak të njohura nga masa e madhe e
lexuesve, por edhe nga shumë intelektualë të sotëm, duhej që
t'i prezantoheshin ambjentit të sotëm në të gjitha trevat
shqiptare. Mendova se mungesa e këtij mendimi dhe e kësaj
filozofie ka krijuar një boshllëk të madh në orientimin
politik të Shqipërisë dhe të shqiptarëve kudo që janë. Këtë
konstatim e bënë menjëherë sa hynë në kontakt me mendimin
politik dhe filozofik të viteve 1920-1943 në Shqipëri.
Edhe pse në kohë jemi përpara, gjashtë dekada të plota nga
kufiri i atyre viteve, ndjejnë zilinë e përparimit të tyre.
Mendimtar, filozof dhe sociolog të shquar si Niçe, Platon,
Shepenhauer, Karel, Kant, Frojd, etj. ishin futur në
referencat e analizave të ndryshme, politike, sociologjike,
historike dhe kulturore prej tyre me një mjeshtëri dhe kulturë
të paparë. Mendimtar të tillë si Mit'hat Frashëri, Gjergj
Fishta, Anton Harapi, Mehdi Frashëri, Branko Merxhani, Vangjel
Koça alias Vango Nirvana, Nebil Çika, Tajar Zavalani, Krist
Maloki, Jorgji Meksi etj. me kontributin e tyre intelektual
krijuan një ekuilibër të ri shpirtëror i cili u bë një
mbështetje shumë e madhe e ndërtimit të institucioneve të
shtetit shqiptar që gjatë këtyre viteve ka përjetuar një fazë
historike. Problemet e mëdha historike dhe shoqërore që ata
ndriçuan, vizioni i qartë perëndimor që ata kishin për
orientimin politik të Shqipërisë, kultura e tyre e madhe,
toleranca e lartë për të respektuar diversitetion e mendimeve
të njëri-tjetrit, që ata manifestuan e bëjnë të domosdoshme
publikimin e vlerave të tyre mendore në Shqipëri, Kosovë dhe
kudo ku jetojnë shqiptarët.

2. Si e komentoni faktin që unë kam botuar librin "Kosova
Neoshqiptarizma për Shekullin e Ri" në Prishtinë, dhe ju
botuat "Neoshqiptarizma një model i braktisur" në Tiranë, pa
korresponduar dhe pa ditur asgjë për projektet e
njëri-tjetrit?
-Kjo shpjegohet me atë që thotë Gusta Jung tek libri "Mbi
psikikën njerëzore" sinkronizimi i mendimeve dhe qëndrimeve.
Është përpjekja e dy njerëzve të përgjegjshëm për të
ringjallur një traditë të mirë shoqërore që ka ekzistuar,
pamvarësisht nga stili dhe këndvështrimi i gjithsecilit.
"Neoshqiptarizma" e viteve 30-të ishte një lëvizje mendore, që
kishte për fe dhe ideologji shqiptarinë. Kjo shkollë,
programin e saj bazë kishte ndërtimin e Shqipërisë së
brendshme, Shqipërisë shpirtërore. Liria politike edhe pse e
cunguar ishte fituar. Në fund të fundit ishte krijuar shteti
shqiptar i cili do ishte edhe frymëzimi historik i gjithë
shqiptarëve. Por që të arrinin shqiptarët të shkonin në Europë
ashtu siç kishin predikuar rilindasit, por ashtu siç kishin
qëllim edhe neoshqiptarët në fillim duhej të bëheshin
shqiptarë të vërtetë. Kjo ishte detyrë e vështirë, sepse është
e kuptueshme që ndryshimet e brendshme janë edhe më komplekse
se sa ndryshimet që sjell gryka e pushkës. Duke kritikuar
mënyrën orientale të jetës shqiptare dhe plagët historike që
kishin lënë si trashëgim pushtimet e shumta dhe të
njëpasnjëshme historike ata predikuan në mënyrë shumë të
kulturuar dhe të arsyetuar mënyrën aksidentale të jetesës prej
së cilës do të vinte edhe fati i ri historik i shqiptarëve. Në
një farë mënyre dhe këto botime kanë të njëjtin mesazh.
Ringjalljen e kësaj bote mendore të braktisur. Sot Shqipëria
përjeton realitetin e një vendi të pëmvarur ndërsa Kosova
mendoj se drejt asaj rruge po shkon.
Ne megjithëse të ndarë jemi një popull që tashmë e kemi
kuptuar dhe provuar qartë se të ardhmen e bashkimit dhe të
njësisë kombëtare e kemi në perëndim, prandaj këtij qytetërimi
duhet t'i ofrojmë qytetarin tonë, tolerancën tonë, qetësinë
tonë, institucionet tona shtetërore, aftësinë tonë dhe
kontributin tonë. Personalisht shikoj se tek bota e sotme
shqiptare në të dyja anët e kufirit ka një zhvillim kulturor.
Letërsia është zhvilluar, muzika dhe të gjitha artet janë
zhvilluar dhe mjetet e informimit publik gjithashtu. Madje në
këtë drejtim ka një inflacion të madh. Por një lëvizje e re
mendore që ta përpunoj dhe ta menaxhoj këtë ndryshim nuk
ekziston. Prandaj është e nevojshme riaktualizmi i
neoshqiptarizmës.
3. Çka i ofron neoshqiptarizma e viteve '30, së cilës i
kontribuoi edhe një kosovar dr, Krist Maloki nga Prizreni,
shqiptarëve bashkëkohorë?
-Megjithëse përveç shkollës së "Neoshqiptarizmës" lëvizja
mendore e kohës së viteve 1930-40-të përfaqësohej edhe nga
shkolla e klerikëve të veriut me qendër në Shkodër si dhe
mjaft intelektualë të tjerë që nuk e kishin shfaqur hapur
përkatësinë, përsëri idetë dhe qëndrimet e tyre më së shumti
çonin të gjitha ujë në mullirin e neoshqiptarizmës. Nëpërmjet
veprave të tyre të mirëfillta, por edhe shkrimeve, analizave,
pamfleteve dhe gjinive të ndryshme të lëvruara në fletorizmin
e kohës sidomos tek revista "Përpjekja shqiptare" dhe "Hylli i
Dritës" krijuan një ambjent të zhvilluar kulturor dhe qytetar
brenda të cilit qarkulluan ide të guximshme për kohën. Ata
propaganduan krijimin dhe forcimin e shtetit të ri laik
shqiptar në bashkekzistencë me kulturën e tre besimeve. Jo
vetëm që e njohën problemacitetin e vështirë shqiptare, por
guxuan dhe dhanë edhe zgjidhje teknike për secilin rast.
refreni që dëgjojmë prej 10 vjetësh "Shqipëria si Europë"
është vërtet riaktualizim i thirrjes që nga Sami Frashëri e
Pashko Vasa, por përdorur në një stad të ri dhe e forcuan edhe
prej këtyre mendimtarëve.
4) Kush janë shkurtimisht mendimtarët e viteve 30-të mes të
cilëve qëndrojnë edhe vlerat e neoshqiptarëve. Në ç'rrethana
ndërruan jetë?
-Branko Merxhani: Themelues i revistës "Përpjekja Shqiptare",
Misionar i lëvizjes nacionaliste "Neoshqiptarizma" që shtroi
në faqet e shtypit të kohës, ndërsa tezat e tij i mbrojti me
revistën e vetë "Armik i betuar i komunizmit, qëndrimi që e
shfaq në shkrimin "Pse nuk jam marksist" dhe sheh si
alternativë të përshtatshme kemalizmin, një demokraci të
zhvilluar nën një autoritet qëndror, duke imituar kështu
lëvizjen e Ataturkut. Largohet po aq mistershëm, sa edhe
çmbrriti në Shqipëri dhe vdes në Stamboll më 1981, vdiq në
moshën 83 vjeçare.
Mit'hat Frashëri. Djali i rilindasit Abdyl Frashëri, është
ndër formuluesit dhe misionarët e frymës dhe lëvizjes
shqiptarizmit. Me një aktivitet të ngjeshur politik. Në
shtypin e kësaj kohe përdor pseudonimin Lumo Skëndo.
Kundërshtar i monarkisë. Vetëm 16 ditë pas pushtimit të
Shqipërisë, themelon organizatën nacionaliste "Balli
Kombëtar". Hartues i platformës Nacionalizma Shqiptare. Më
1943 largohet në Itali dhe që andej vendoset në SHBA. Vazhdon
të punoj për bashkimin e shqiptarëve në emigracion. Vdes 1949
në New Jork.
Tajar Zavalani. Merr pjesë rregullisht në debatin e kohës.
Shkruan në shumë artikuj të karakterit ekonomik. Por edhe
predikon rrugë nga duhet të kaloj shoqëria shqiptare. Përktheu
"Sonetën e Krojcerit" Çehovin, Gorkin. Mbreti Zog e ndalon
shitjen e romanit "Nana" përkthyer prej tij. Nga fillimi i
viteve 30 deklarohet me prirje të majta. Shpejt zhgënjehet nga
kjo ideologji dhe mërgon në Londër. Ka punuar në radio BBC
shef i emisioneve shqipe. Atje shkruan rregullisht në revistën
Flamuri, ndërsa me pretendimin se "Komunistët shqiptarë po e
shkruajnë historinë siç duan ata" boton në Londër 1966
"Historia e Shqipërisë". Libri botohet në Shqipëri 32 vjet më
pas. Vdiq atje.
Vangjel Koça. Është një nga bashkthemeluesit kryesor të
shkollës së "Neoshqiptarizmës". Shkruante me pseudonimin
Vangjo Nirvana. Bashkë me Branko Merxhanin themeloi gazetën
"Demokratia" në Gjirokastër. Drejtoi numurin e vetëm të
gazetës Neoshqiptarizma dhe bashkëpunëtor i rregullt i shtypit
të kohës. Përktheu mrekullisht manualin e Epikletit, disa nga
dialogjet e Lukianit dhe "Bisedë për metodën e Dekartit.
Kundërshtar i komunizmit dhe denoncues i qëllimeve të
mbrapshta të kishës ortodokse greke. Biblioteka e tij ka qenë
një ndër tre bibliotekat më të mëdha mbas asaj të Lumo
Skëndos. U mbyt duke udhëtuar me traget në Adriatik.
Anton Harapi. Një ndër franceskanët më të përfolur shqiptar.
Ka shkruar rregullisht tek "Hylli i Dritës", ndërsa ka botuar
vëllimin "Vlerë shpirtërore në 1936, ku shpjegon idealin dhe
frymën kristiane. Mbështet neoshqiptarizmën dhe ndien rrezikun
e bolshevizmit. Dënon pushtimin e Shqipërisë dhe më vonë
bashkëpunon me italianët e më vonë me gjermanët. Pushkatohet
nga regjimi komunist më 1946.
Mehdi Frashëri. Autori i romanit historik Novruzi. Më 1928
boton "Historia e lashtë e Shqipërisë". Më 1932-1938 kryeson
qeverinë e Zogut. "Një popull që e pret pushtuesin me lule nuk
e meriton lirinë" deklaron Mehdi Frashëri më 7 Prill 1939.
Menjëherë internohet në Itali. Më vonë përkrah Hitlerin. Boton
gjatë kësaj kohe librin e famshëm "Probleme shqiptare". Mehdi
Frashëri vdiq në SHBA i arratisur nga Shqipëria si emigrant
politik.
5-Pse shqiptarëve u ndodh ta braktisin një shkollë kombëtare
kontemporare me bazë traditën. Pse na ndodhën prerje të
zhvillimit, rinisje nga zeroja, diskontinuitete, sikur asgjë
të mos qëndrojë mbi asgjë?
-Këto që po pyesni ju për të shpjeguar kanë të bëjnë me
shpirtin egoist të shqiptarit. Rrethanat historike dhe sociale
i kultivuan ndjenjën individuale duke e çuar portretin e tyre
deri tek shprehja karakterizuese "çdo shqiptar një princ në
vehte". Shpirti i tyre egoist i ushqyer dhe nga individualizmi
i tyre ekstrem nuk i dhanë realisht mundësi shqiptarit që të
shprehte aftësitë e tij shoqërore. Tek kjo dobësi e tyre tek
kjo plagë e rëndë shoqërore, këta mendimtar shikonin e shihnin
shkaqet e anarkisë së përgjithshme sociale dhe politike që
kishte shoqëruar jetën e shqiptarit që mbas shpalljes së
pamvarësisë. Ata e kishin kuptuar sesa do inteligjencë të
kishe, sado punë të bëhej, sado djersë të derdhej nuk mund të
bëje kurrë shtet të zhvilluar social pa kultivuar ndjenjën
kolektive shoqërore. Prandaj ata i hynë punës krijuese duke u
bërë edukator të tillë të popullit, e duke lënë për brezat e
ardhshëm një traditë të cilës regjimi komunist i preu
totalisht të gjitha lidhjet me të. Regjimi monarkik i mbretit
Zog që e kufizoi në mënyrë të ndjeshme anarkinë shqiptare
mendoj se atë punë të mirë që bëri për ndërtimin e
institucioneve të shtetit modern nuk do ta kishte bërë dot pa
ndihmën që i dhanë ata publikut për të mirëkuptuar ndërtimin e
shtetit të tyre. Por komunizmi e varrosi këtë traditë për të
cilën kam mendimin se është një ripërtëritje e Rilindjes sonë
kombëtare. Ajo ua humbi dhe emrat atyre që e krijuan atë duke
e interpretuar si një kohë të vdekur që s'kishte prodhuar
vlera por antivlera. Dhe çfarë ndodhi? Instinktet e egra të
shqiptarit dhe plagët e rënda shoqërore, që na lanë trashëgim
shekujt, u mbyllën dhe u konservuan për 60 vjet me radhë. Mbas
rënies së komunizmit dhe në fillimet e shoqërisë së lirë këto
instinkte shpërthyen përsëri duke u bërë pengesë serioze.
Shpirti egoist dhe individualist që manifestohet tek lufta e
egër politike dhe mungesa e kompromisit mes palëve me të
vërtetë është një trashëgim negativ i shekujve që po e pengon
seriozisht përparimin tonë shoqëror dhe kombëtar, mbi të cilën
shtohet edhe ngarkesa negative e regjimit komunist. Prandaj
situata sot si në Shqipëri që kërkon të realiëoj prosperitetin
e saj social-ekonomik ashtu edhe në Kosovë që kërkon të
realizoj paqësisht ndërtimin e institucioneve shtetërore e bën
të domosdoshme që të kthejmë sytë edhe nga formulat politike
edhe nga toleranca, edhe nga recetat dhe zgjidhjet që jepnin
këta mendimtar këtu e 60 vjet më parë, për të kapërcyer
vështirësitë tona historike, ekonomike, sociale dhe politike.
Ato vërtet i përkasin të kaluarës, por ndryshe nga sa
pretendojnë disa pseudomodernistë kanë vlerën e prespektivës
dhe të ardhmes.
6.A pajtoheni me konstatimin e shkurtër se neoshqiptarizma do
të thotë evropianizim, ndërsa fqinjtë tanë të cilët katarzën
nuk e përjetojnë ende, vazhdojnë siç thoni ju të tymosin
përreth me zjarrin me drurë të lagur?
-Patjetër që pajtohen. Të gjitha problemet shqiptare këta
vizionar i shihnin se do të zgjidhen vetëm duke u orientuar
politikisht, kulturalisht dhe ekonomikisht tek Europa. Kjo ide
e tyre frymëzohej qartë nga drita vezullonjëse e rilindasve
shqiptar të cilët që kur themeluan shtetin shqiptar syrin nga
do kalonte Shqipëria nuk e kthyen nga orienti por nga Europa.
Madje ndryshe nga shumë fqinjët tanë ballkanikë të cilët për
qëllime fitimi ishin orientuar vetëm politikisht nga Europa,
ata duke punuar në këtë drejtim i shpunë përpara dëshirat e
rilindasve për të shkuar jo vetëm politikisht në Europë, se
gjeografikisht ishin, por edhe ekonomikisht, kulturalisht dhe
shpirtërisht. Orientimi i Shqipërisë drejt Europës ishte
formula kryesore e Neoshqiptarizmës. Dhe kjo përpjekje e tyre
në këtë drejtim sot manifeston sukseset e saj. Pamvarësisht
nga niveli që kanë institucionet tona shtetërore sot të cilat
lidhen edhe me tronditjet që po na jep tranzicioni, ne
shqiptarët kemi shtetin më modern, më europian nga fqinjët
tanë që nuk e bekojnë as hoxhallarët, as priftërinjtë, as
dervishlerët përpara se të filloj punën. Gjithashtu
evropianizmi ynë sot duket edhe tek orientimi ynë i përcaktuar
qartë dhe pa asnjë mëdyshje tek ky qytetërim si dhe tek besimi
që kemi këtu për të zgjidhur problemet tona kombëtare,
pamvarësisht nga niveli i aderimit që kemi në strukturat e
komunitetit europian.
7. Cili është opinioni publik shqiptar, sa shitet libri, ku
është vendi i librave të autorëve kosovarë në Tiranë?
-Kam dëgjuar se dikur shkrimtari, përkthyesi i talentuar dhe
ekonomisti Dhimitër Pasko alias Mitrush Kuteli ka thënë se
libri në Shqipëri, pra botimi nuk mbijeton dot pa ndihmën e
shtetit. Më duket se ka të drejtë. kjo në radhë të parë me një
veçori specifike. Tirazhet e ulta nuk e lejojnë që biznesi i
librit të zhvillohet normalisht. Është një rrethanë lehtësuese
që mund ta favorizojë ndryshimin e prespektivës së librit
shqip. Çlirimi i Kosovës dhe hapja e Maqedonisë. Kjo do të
rriste tregun e librit dhe për pasojë zhvillimi i tyre. Por
për fat të keq Kosova mbetet sërish larg nesh. Rruga që të çon
atje është e keqe dhe nuk të jep mundësi që të çosh lirisht
libra atje. Është fakti që në Shqipëri megjithë problemet e
vështira social ekonomike që ka libri ka një nivel të lartë
leximi, krahasuar edhe me disa vende të tjera ish komuniste.
Me siguri që nëqoftëse do kishte një praktikë sociale nga ana
e shtetit kundrejt librit e cila do ndikonte në uljen e
shpenzimeve të botimit, me siguri që numuri i lexuesve
shqiptar do ishte dy herë më i madh nga sa është sot.
Si libri që botohet këtu ashtu edhe ai që botothet tek ju në
Kosovë është "mall" i përbashkët që konsumohet nga njerëz që
kanë të përbashkët gjuhën, historinë dhe idealet kombëtare dhe
njerëzore. Si librat që përkthehen e botohen në Kosovë, nga
autor shqiptar dhe të huaj ashtu edhe ata që botohen në
Shqipëri me të njëjtën mënyrë trajtohen si pjesë e kulturës
shqiptare ku kriter seleksionimi është vetëm cilësia e tyre.
Prandaj si qeveria shqiptare ashtu edhe qeveria e Kosovës
duhet që të përcaktojnë një strategji të përbashkët që ta
futin bisnesin kulturor të librit në një prespektiv të
qëndrueshme siç e kanë bërë edhe vende të tjera përreth nesh
që numrin e popullsisë e kanë më të vogël se ne.
8.  Në librat tuaj, "Neoshqiptarizma..." dhe "Dritëhije
shqiptaro-greke..." ju shkruani për këngëtarin himariot Neço
Muko dhe trashëgiminë e tij. Ç'i la ai trashëgim kulturës
shqiptare?
-Ai në radhë të parë është një artist brilant që vdiq fare i
ri 34 vjeç, moshë që ishte përgatitur për të kompozuar dhe
kënduar. Por përveç kësaj Neço Muko Himarioti ishte edhe një
figurë patriotike shqiptare. Ndërkohë që grekrit në kohën e
jetës së tij thurnin lloj lloj legjendash për t'i dhënë
Himarës krahinës së traditave të shquara shqiptare statusin e
një minoriteti grek duke u bërë sfide këtyre përpjekjeve
donkishoteske në një festival ndërkombëtar të këngës popullore
në Paris i këndonte shpalljes së pamvarësisë së Shqipërisë dhe
Ismail Qemalit. Ka edhe mjaft raste të tjera prej tij që të
bindin se nuk kemi të bëjmë vetëm me një artist por edhe me
një figurë patriotike. Pra ai na ka lënë si trashëgim
shembullin e tij në jetë. Ndërsa në arte përveç perlave "Hyri
prilli shkriu bora", "Vajza e valëve", "Më 28 Nëntor",
"Shqipëria", "Moj Katina nina-nina", "Nëpërka", "Himara në
breg të detit" etj., polifoninë e të cilave e ka krijuar vetë
dhe e ka kënduar me grupin e tij të famshëm, na ka lënë edhe
disa opereta, disa romanca të përkthyera, pjesë teatrale,
variete të ndryshme dhe disa pjesë letrare nga autor të
ndryshëm grek dhe francez. Por për fat të keq siç thonë disa
dëshmi të kohës një pjesë e trashëgimisë kulturore të këtij
kant autor ka humbur në rrethana të pa njohura

----------

